# Auction! 7th Annual 2 Man/2 Day Spring Turkey Hunt-Proceeds Going To M-S Santa's Kids



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

*Ho ! Ho ! Ho !

Whoooo Hooooo !!

It's that time of year again folks ! 
WoW 7 years since I started doing this. 
Time sure does fly ! And it all happens because of the generosity of Michigan Sportsmen.

I'm auctioning off another M-S Santa's Fully Guided 2 Man / 2 Day 2012 Spring Turkey Hunt with all the trimmings and the proceeds going to giving needy chlidren a Merry Christmas. 
Food, Toys, Coats, etc.. and at times, even a Christmas Tree.

Last year, 28 kids had a Very Merry Christmas that otherwise wouldn't have.
Some didn't even have a Christmas Tree. 
But, that didn't last for long. 
Some of my happiest memories as a kid are of looking at the Christmas Tree all lit up and sparkling with the smell of evergreen and roast turkey floating thru the house.
During this magical time, there were no troubles and everything was right with the world. 

I'm very happy to say that thanks to you guys, again, last year we made alot of children very happy on Christmas Morning.
 
Remember, for some chlidren, this is all that they are going to get.

Now, the hunt Details !!!!!!!!!!!
*****************************

Your choice of 1st or 2nd season. 
Dates to be determined in January when the regs for 2012 come out.

I had a good season last year. It started out a little slow because of the cold weather, but as it warmed up, so did the hunting. 
Michigan Springs can be unpredictable.

BUT, you'll still get a quality hunt. 
NO MATTER WHAT. 
Last years winners rolled in the night before and you'd have thought it was still January. 
Come 1st light the birds were shut down and our backsides were frozen to our chairs. I think we heard 1 or 2 gobbles and I know that there were at least 8-10 Toms roosting within 100 yds. from previous scouting.

I called it at noon. 
It just wasn't gonna happen. 
I gave the fellas a choice of comming back that spring, or for Spring 2012.
The guys couldn't make it back that season, but they are comming back in for the 2012 Spring Season. 
I guarantee a good time and to do everything in my power to make that happen.....Freezing to death or being drowned in a rain storm isn't my idea of fun and we WILL reschedule if the weather shuts us down. 
It's your call.

I rarely have that happen and the norm is good numbers of birds with plenty of action !!!!

Most all hunters I guide are members here at M-S, so references are available. 
I once even had 2 guys fly in all the way from Alberta Canada. 
The owners of Buck Stop Outfitters.
Stan and Tim both killed record book birds on the 1st day of the 2nd season.

Winners can stay in my camper ( Thunderdome ), she's a 20' Nomad that sleeps 2 very nicely. Stove, fridge, microwave, TV etc.....or there's a local motel uptown. 

I'll also supply all meals. 
You guys can get here the night before the hunt, sit around the campfire and we can talk some Turkey hunt'in, or, in the morning if you'd like.
The boat leaves early.....4 AM'ish.

We'll be hunting 2 full days on some seriously prime, private land Gobbler stomp'in grounds.
I have over 2500 acres on 24 different farms in 3 counties that I have access to.
I'm located in Carson City and hunt Montcalm, Gratiot, Ionia and Isabella counties.
The chance to bag a record book bird is well above average.
I do my homework and the birds will be scouted out and roosted. 
Pop-up blinds are roomy, pre-set and ready to hunt.

All you'll need to bring is your shoot'in iron and any calls that you'd like and we'll both work'em. 
Or, just sit back and enjoy the show. 

I can tailor this hunt anyway you'd like.
Run and Gun.
Sit and Call.
Mornings and afternoon hunts, or hitt'em hard from sun-up till sun down.
It's your hunt, so your wish is my command.

I've guided alot of first timers and seeing the look on their faces as that big ole Longbeard comes strutt'in in at point blank range and letting loose with a thundering gobble is priceless ! !

I know enough about calling in Longbeards to be dangerous and during your hunt I'd be happy to pass along what I've been taught, and I was taught by the best.
I mentored under Rod Benson, probably one of the top 5 Turkey Callers in the world in my opinion for 5 years and I am currently on the Call Masters Pro-Staff with Woods Wise Game Calls. 
Greg Abbas and I also share different ideas on tactics and calling often when we see each other at the shows and I'll be calling for A-Way in 2012 for 9 days in Harrisburg Pa. at the big Eastern Sports show.

If you've never hunted Spring Gobblers before, hang onto your hat, cause your in for a ride !!

Now for the disclaimer :
This is hunting. 
I do my homework and put in countless hours scouting. 
My blinds are set with care to ensure the best opportunity I can for my hunters to be successful.

I can't promise a kill.

All I can promise is to do my best doing what I do best: Calling and Hunting Spring Gobblers.
Kill or not, we'll have a great time in the Spring Turkey Woods. 

One more thing, last year alot of guys PM'd me not wanting to bid on the hunt, but still wanted to help the kids.
If you'd like to pitch in, shoot me a PM and I'll give you my address.
Those donations really made a big difference.

As an added bonus I'm also going to give the winner a Custom Turkey Caller. Box or Slate. Your choice.


Auction ends at 12 Midnight - Sunday - 12/ 11/ 2011.

Retail Value of this hunt is 600.00

Merry Christmas & God Bless !!


DISCLAIMER : 
There are SCAMS out there. 
I'M NOT ONE OF THEM. 
This is my 7th year helping needy children at Christmas time. 
It's a few days out of my time to make a world of difference for a few kids at Christmas and I see it as a sin not to.
I am NOT a registered charity. 
I DO NOT write off anything. 
I wouldn't know how even if I wanted to. The thought never even crossed my mind until I was called on the carpet last year. By a non bidder no less.
I don't take pictures of the folks I help.
I don't contact the papers letting them know what I do.
I don't contact any churches, unless looking for a family that needs our help.
Most of these folks don't even know my name and that's the way I like it.
I identify who is in need and do my thing.
In and Out................ Merry Christmas, Have A Nice Day.

The people that recive this gift really need it and probably wouldn't have a much of a Christmas without it.
So, please, do NOT call me out in this thread. 
It takes away from it and any questions will be answered via PM. 

Bidders - Please feel free to PM me with any concerns or personal reference requests pertaining to my honesty and integrity / character. 
I have numerous ( Famous ) friends in the hunting industry as well as LEOs, parole officers, etc.... that I've hunted with and have known for years that will vouch for me. 

Winning bidders are more than welcome and encouraged to come along and help me play Santa.

Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Tom is the MAN - my son and I have hunted with him for a few years and have NEVER been disappointed. In the last 4 years we have filled 6 of 8 tags including my son's record book bird (that left me with a pretty substantial taxi bill ).

It's a great cause to either bid on or join me in passing along a donation to help these kids out. Thanks for what you're doing Tom!

One finger at a time .....


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'll start off with 150.00, maybe everybody else will have given up Turkey Hunting....


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Isn't that Quinn's record bird in the top pic ?

It's pretty neat.
He was just a young'un when we started.
I watched him grow up into the hunter he is now.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> Isn't that Quinn's record bird in the top pic ?


His turkey and buck he shot that year (age 13) are both bigger than my best. Little *******.

One finger at a time .....


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

He learned from his old man. 

Thank you for the donation again this year my friend. 

Wishing You and Yours A Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

T, very happy again this year to just send you a donation. PM me your address please, and it'll be on it's way. Good luck with this again this year, and hope the total is high! 

Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

FireDoc66 said:


> T, very happy again this year to just send you a donation. PM me your address please, and it'll be on it's way. Good luck with this again this year, and hope the total is high!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours!


Same here TH! Pm me your info.. I think this is a great idea!




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

I won this last year and Tom is right, mother nature just didn't cooperate. Tom was extremely hospitable and is very knowledgeable. I had never hunted turkey before and I learned a ton just in the one morning of hunting. I came back home and ended up shooting a nice gobbler largely in part to what I learned while I was there. Tom was generous enough to allow me to reschedule for this coming Spring and I am looking forward to it!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I' ll go $200

Dave


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll do $250.00


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks for the donations Doc and Jeff. They make a big difference. 
More kids that we can help ! 

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

Even though Tom was generous enough to let me reschedule 
for next Spring due to poor weather last year I am in for $50. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

As always, what a great thing to do tom.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey you guys.

Anyone that is sending donations, please don't forget to include your screen name so I can keep track of who's who.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Let's get keep the bids coming guys! This is for a great cause, by a great man.

The winner will also receive a custom pot call with the surface of their choice from Nature's Echo Call Co. It's just a small addition to the extremely generous offer by TH, but hopefully it can bump things up a little.

Bring it with you on your hunt, and I'm sure Thunderhead can teach you a trick or two!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> Hey you guys.
> 
> Anyone that is sending donations, please don't forget to include your screen name so I can keep track of who's who.
> 
> Thanks fellas.


Hey Tom, any chance you've got a paypal account? I'd like to make a donation to your very noble and worthy cause. If not please PM your address. As many have already expressed; Thank you and god bless you for doing this to help make a Christmas for some kids who otherwise may not have had one!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

PM sent. Thanks Burksee. 

Do any of you guys have any baby cloths that you have no use for ?

I have a family, a 20 year old married couple. The have 2 young'uns. 
The boy is 1 and the little girl is 2. They are currently living in a low income apt. Both are laid off. 

These people have next to nothing. 
_Baby cloths would be a God send._ I'll see to it that they have Christmas goodies but am lacking in the baby dept.

I'm in Carson City, Montcalm County. I'll make the drive to come and gett'em as long as your on this side of the bridge..... 
Or, I'll spring for shipping if that's a better option.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Jason ! Nature's Echo comes thru again !!

I used one of these callers last season and they are pure Turkey.

Beautiful Callers with a true sound. Some Lucky hunter is going to be very happy. 

Thanks for stepping up again this year Jason.  

Merry Christmas to you and yours !


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Burksee said:


> Hey Tom, any chance you've got a paypal account? I'd like to make a donation to your very noble and worthy cause. If not please PM your address. As many have already expressed; Thank you and god bless you for doing this to help make a Christmas for some kids who otherwise may not have had one!


Thunderhead, I too would like to make a donation by Paypal if possible. PM me info or an address where I can mail something if you want me to send it that way.


----------

